# Singapore summit finale



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Trump trumped.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)




----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)




----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

It's a good'un


----------

